# how do you know if a guppy has aborted the pregnency



## arrow564 (Jun 7, 2005)

how do you know if a guppy has aborted the pregnency


----------



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

She'll release clear eggs or undeveloped fry.  Happens to me sometimes. Caused by stress.


----------

